# اللجهة المصرية : تجلاّلي - تجلَّى لي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد معنى كلمة تجلّالي

كما قال الشاعر بيرم التونسي

دعاني لبيته لحد باب بيته
و لما تجلّالي .. بالدمع ناجيته


----------



## Bakr

من روائع الأغاني في معاني الحب الإلهي والتصوف
القلب يعشق كل جميل 
بيرم التونسي، رياض السنباطي، والست أم كلثوم

تَجَلَّى لي

تَجَلَّى - [ج ل و]. (ف: خما. لازمتع). تَجَلَّيْتُ، أَتَجَلَّى، تَجَلَّ، مص. تَجَلٍّ. 1."تَجَلَّى الأَمْرُ" : ظَهَرَ وَتَكَشَّفَ. "إِنَّمَا أَرَدْتُ أَنْ تَذْكُرَ مِنْ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مَا لاَحَ مِنْهُ لِعَيْنَيْكَ وَتَجَلَّى لِبَصِيرَتِكَ".(التوحيدي) "تَجَلَّى الحَقُّ أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِهِمْ". 2."تَجَلَّى الهِلاَلَ" : نَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ مُشْرِفاً
تَجَلٍّ، التَّجَلِّي - [ج ل و]. (مص. تَجَلَّى). 1."تَجَلِّي الحَقِيقَةِ" : ظُهُورُهَا وَانْكِشَافُهَا. 2."يَعِيشُ الصُّوفِيُّ لَحْظَةَ التَّجَلِّي" : مَا يَنْكَشِفُ فِي قَلْبِ الصُّوفِيِّ مِنْ أَسْرَارِ الغُيُوبِ، إِشْرَاقُ ذَاتِ اللهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ
*معجم الغني*


----------



## A doctor

متشكر اخي بارك الله فيك


----------

